# Follow My Ride NOT working



## Monie (Nov 24, 2019)

I've spent over an hour and a half to no avail in reference to this issue. Mine stopped working when I registered with the Car (Mechanic) Fleet Program available in-app. I've called twice and neither time have there been loads of help for this. What's most interesting is the CSR doesn't know what it is. This is terrible. After the 2nd phone call totalling over 40 min. My badge that was there to (at least) "set up" who I already had set up is gone.
They don't seem to be any true help....not if you get off the phone less accomplished and more frustrated than before you called....
Any help would be great. I'm trying my hardest not to lose my cool in reference to this issue.....


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

How are you testing it to see if it is working and why do you need it so bad?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

is the app letting you setup and assign who you want to share with? Unclear where the problem is occurring. I know this feature tends to need to be kicked in the pants; generally after an app update; I've had to redo the setup to be only told 'user already is added'. WTF? Few more taps and swear words it comes back to life.
And to IRM: some of us have wives who like to keep track of us. hahahahahha -o:


----------

